# Corsair 500r Vene mod



## Vene (Sep 6, 2013)

My stock and first configuration:










Hardwares:
Motherboard: Gigabyte Ga-x79-ud3
CPU: intel i7 3820
Old cpu cooling: Corsair water cooling h100
Ram: Corsair vengance 1x8GB (waiting for 3 more)
GPU: Gigabyte gtx 670 2GB oc
PSU: Chieftec 1000W
HDD: WD black 1TB
SSD: Corsair 120GB
Fan controller: Akasa (waiting for 2 new)
Mouse: Mad catz R.A.T. 9
Keyboard: Trust gtx18

*Start to creating full water cooling build
*
Water cooling parts of ekwb:
EK-KIT L240:- universal CPU water block: EK-Supreme LTX UNI CSQ 2013 (incl. mounting- & thermal material)
- radiator: EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)
- radiator fan: EK-FAN Silent 120-1600 RPM (2pcs)
- water pump / reservoir combo unit: EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES incl. Pump
- tubing: EK-TUBE ZMT Clear 16/10mm (2 meters)
- compression fittings: EK-CSQ Fitting 16/10mm - G1/4 Nickel (6 pcs)
- coolant concentrate: EK-Ekoolant UV Blue (waiting for white colant of mayhems)
EK-FC680 GTX+ - Nickel 
EK-FC Bridge SINGLE CSQ - Plexi
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
4x EK-CSQ Fitting 10/16mm G1/4 - Black
6x EK-PSC Adapter 90° G1/4 Black
2x EK-PSC Adapter 45° G1/4 Black

Here is missing only pump with rez.




The beauty of cpu and vga block 




KICK ASS RADIATORS 




Adapters and fittings





Let start 

I remove the top of the case





Cut the aluminium L profiles





With cut L profiles make the box for radiators:
The side of this box with radiators in (Waiting for other fans)




the bottom side and this go back on the top of case




and the top side





and here is the Gpu with the block




Cpu block





to be continued...


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks like a great start


----------



## Vene (Sep 9, 2013)

*And here I am back*

here is look like put it together but is it still dusty 





Now while i waiting for other parts to finish it, I decide to fill it with EK UV blue liquid and...

leak test





here is the pump with res.:





the leak test is ok and here are some more pics of not finished pc

























Look at the fancontroller rgb led die and it is little rusty 










and here is the look of tubing


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a suggestion for a cleaner look:

Take the output from rad 1 and go straight into rad 2.  From there, go to the CPU block and then to the GPU block.


----------



## Vene (Sep 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Here's a suggestion for a cleaner look:
> 
> Take the output from rad 1 and go straight into rad 2.  From there, go to the CPU block and then to the GPU block.



For me is not important that clean tubing look I like the way from rad to cpu to rad to gpu I mean chill warm chill warm...


----------



## tonschk (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice build, can you tell me please which is the maker of your fan with orange blades ?, where you have found such fan ? thank you


----------



## Vene (Sep 19, 2013)

tonschk said:


> Nice build, can you tell me please which is the maker of your fan with orange blades ?, where you have found such fan ? thank you



Thanks! 

This fan is from thermatake and is old...the bearing is hearing to much at the low rpm need to get another bearing but i will change all of 3 fans upstairs 
Where did i find it heheh my friend find it on junkyard with this fan controller and give it to me  so i do not know realy where to buy it even if the produce it any more sorry


----------

